# Our new addition



## Deschamps_Farm (Jul 19, 2008)

Great Pyrenees with Badger markings. Very happy with selection!


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

Good job! Pyrenees mutts make good farm dogs, have one myself. What's he crossed with, any idea?


----------



## Deschamps_Farm (Jul 19, 2008)

I didn't think he was mixed much of anything else...here's the rest of the litter. Both parents were on site and looked beautiful. What do you think?


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

Honestly, I didn't believe it and had to look into the Pyr coloring thing. The head colors are acceptable per breed standard. It seems the color tends to fade out quite a bit as the dogs age, which is why I don't really see purebred Pyrs as adults with color. My 3/4 breed as well as the rest of the dogs from her litter have similar ear and head markings which is what prompted me to ask.

This was my mistake, and I apologize if my ignorance offended you!


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Beautiful pup. Do let us know how he progresses on your place. It is always so interesting to see how others raise their LGDs.


----------



## Deschamps_Farm (Jul 19, 2008)

ShannonR said:


> This was my mistake, and I apologize if my ignorance offended you!


No worries. Check out: http://www.bountifulfarm.com Wonderful resource <3


----------



## Deschamps_Farm (Jul 19, 2008)

motdaugrnds said:


> Beautiful pup. Do let us know how he progresses on your place. It is always so interesting to see how others raise their LGDs.


Today we showed him around. Checked out the bunny barn, currently the largest investment, then the goat and pony paddock. He met our two companion dogs, no fuss from them & showed him around the house. Fed him a piece of steak that I saved for him from my dinner and ended up putting him in the 1/4 acre fenced in front yard for the night... he's young, 2/27/15, and he found a way out of the pony and goat paddock...at the corner where gate meets the post; so, something to work on this weekend. I'm deciding which property to keep him on...the one which we reside on or our property a few miles away. We have some raw frozen bones from deer in the deep freezer, took three out tonight for the dogs delight tomorrow. Our other two are a smooth coat border collie, Dixie, (75lb & 8 yo) and a terrier mix, Ziggy, (45lb & 13 yo). The terrier mix is slowing down lately...he was the ring bearer in our wedding. 

I was thinking of a French name for the LGD such as Leroy or Louie but my daughter, who's 6, says his name is Bullet.

Ziggy:










Bullet:


----------



## Deschamps_Farm (Jul 19, 2008)

Vet checked...all good. He's street legal now. Got his Rabies Vaccine at 12 weeks.


----------



## AngDeaver (May 22, 2016)

So cute and huge.


----------

